# What to use on rusted red painted parts?



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 11, 2018)

It’s been said that oxalic acid dulls red paint. What else yields the same results but without the side effects? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 15, 2018)

For emersion rust removal I use citric acid for both painted and plated parts. I have used it on red painted items and have had no issues. Red stripes and pins are another issue entirely and I would never advise exposing them to anything but very careful detailing by hand.  I have found that citric acid it is more controllable and far less tricky than OA. It's like cheap Evapo-rust.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 15, 2018)

DO YOU USE LEMON EXTRACT CONCENTRATE?


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 15, 2018)

Any recommended dosage and brand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 15, 2018)

I bought a bag of this stuff and have played around with concentrations between 1/4 cup per gallon to 3/4 of a cup per gallon of water. 10 lbs is about 30 cups of the stuff.  Warm water seems to help.  I live in Arizona so keeping the water bath hot outside is never an issue. Give it a try. For $23 and free shipping there isn't a whole lot of downside.
http://www.dudadiesel.com/choose_it...MI7_2elOCi3AIViZ9-Ch0heQfQEAkYCyABEgL1qfD_BwE


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 17, 2018)

twinflight said:


> Any recommended dosage and brand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



see comment above


----------

